# Shunts



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello, Folks. - I am NOT in the ad business, but i was looking for a meter shunt to measure battery (and or) motor current. I searched for "Shunts" in DIY and got a very wide spread of unrelated posts. - That's why i started this thread. - My search (in EV parts - on line) very quickly led to the Cycle Analyst (which has an HV model that seems suitable for my needs). It COMES with a suitable shunt. - The device also seems to do a lot of things for the price. I seem to recall a recent post that had an image of something like this showing data. - Is this (or something like this) commonly used in these EV efforts? - Just a single (senior) response of "Yes" will put me on the right track. - Thanks ! - Gary B.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

1/2 yes
I have bought a Cycle Analyst - but my car is not yet on the road so its not a full yes!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Gary B said:


> Is this (or something like this) commonly used in these EV efforts? -


I like the CA from what I've seen. The student team bought one last year for the EVkart. Works great. Got it with the logger and gps options. I helped them install it. I've analyzed data from the thing. But I don't use it on a daily basis.

You probably saw it here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=280652&postcount=143 

I kinda like the analog meters when operating the EV personally. But the analog meters can't come close to the functionality of the CA.

major


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, many ppl have used the cycle analyst. I got Jason to modify it for the first high voltage version (up to 250 volts at the time). As Major says, it's tough to beat it's functionality. I also agree that analog meters are "easier" to get a read from when driving, but if the refresh rate is not too quick on digitals, it helps. 

A couple other points.... one is, it's probably better to put your shunt on the battery side. . . this is more important to most. If you want motor amps, you can get it from the Soliton . . even display this on an Android device Dash board App. . through wireless. 
Finally, finding the right shunt is a bit daunting for higher current applications. I salvaged several of them from Industrial DC welding machines. The CA has two shunt resistance scales, u just have to read the manual, select the right one and fiddle with it a bit till it's accurate.
I don't have mine connected to a speed sensor input... but if you do this, you can have on the fly calcs for efficiency as well. 
Make sure you run your charger through the shunt as well. This is very helpful as it shows you both used energy and charged, or input energy. If for example you have time for a partial charge, you will know exactly how much energy (range) you have. I used this exclusively as my fuel gauge ( I did buy a Zeva gauge driver later)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

major said:


> I like the CA from what I've seen. The student team bought one last year for the EVkart. Works great. Got it with the logger and gps options. I helped them install it. I've analyzed data from the thing. But I don't use it on a daily basis.
> 
> You probably saw it here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=280652&postcount=143
> 
> ...


Yes. - That IS where i saw it. - Actually, i agree with your comment about operational ease. It's a matter of cost for me. - And the added functionality (which i really want) i don't believe i could match (via DIY) for the cost. Appreciate the input. (and DIYguy seems to affirm it also.) - Relaxes me about doing something stupid. - It isn't really stupid. - Also hope the thread title may help others with similar questions. - Thanks. - Gary B.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

DIYguy said:


> Yes, many ppl have used the cycle analyst. I got Jason to modify it for the first high voltage version (up to 250 volts at the time). As Major says, it's tough to beat it's functionality. I also agree that analog meters are "easier" to get a read from when driving, but if the refresh rate is not too quick on digitals, it helps.
> 
> A couple other points.... one is, it's probably better to put your shunt on the battery side. . . this is more important to most. If you want motor amps, you can get it from the Soliton . . even display this on an Android device Dash board App. . through wireless.
> Finally, finding the right shunt is a bit daunting for higher current applications. I salvaged several of them from Industrial DC welding machines. The CA has two shunt resistance scales, u just have to read the manual, select the right one and fiddle with it a bit till it's accurate.
> ...


Helps tremendously. - You put a lot in that message (which i copied and will digest off line). - Good guidance. - I will make it more public here. I didn't even know what "CAN" was until today (1999 ?). Now, i have to check out Android, Eclipse, and Ardrino too. - THANKS ! - 
Gary B.
.


----------

